# Hello, and no I'm not Bird-Nerd.



## LaggyMcLagLag (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi, I am new here. If you think I'm bird-nerd, well i'm not.
my uncle Russ was visiting for awhile because aunt Shanon kicked him out for smoking or whatever. he told me he wanted to start an account at this sight so I let him use my e-mail. when I came to this sight to see what it was about I thought it was pretty cool, so I made an account. since my uncle left, he doesn't have access to the internet anymore, not at his house anyways (I think). So Bird-Nerd is banned, I am a different person, we just have the same e-mail, IP and blah blah blah.
I mostly do racing games, but I'm beginning to play IL-2 and call of duty more often. Half of my Half of my knowledge of WWII comes from games and the other half is from books and the history channel. If i'm not in my house wasting my life watching TV or being on the computer, then i'm usually hiking in the woods. I'm not sure if I'm "mentally damaged" or not because recently I fell ten feet from rock onto rock and banged my head really hard. I live in La Pine Oregon, We don't have an Airport, or a trainstation, or much of anything. we have a taco bell, Dairy queen and an A&W which are the highpoints of the town. I've hiked to the top of Wampus Hill, which is really more like a butte, and also pringle butte, which is more like a hill. My most valuable possessions are my bike, my copy of IL2 1946, and my buck knife.
And I hate myspace.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2007)

So does that mean your not going to bullsh!t any of us about flying Yaks or even Stearmans? There are many of us here who are pilots, maintainers, historians and engineers and we know when a "wanna-bee" tries to throw the BS flag on this forum.

As far as your other issues - who cares?!?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeap because those posts had BS written all over them....


----------



## LaggyMcLagLag (Jun 30, 2007)

I just read the post and no he never flew anything.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 30, 2007)

We know...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

The thing is you cant Bullshit a Bullshitter, especially on this site.

There are so many of us here that are pilots, maintainers, ex-military, current military and just plain serious aircraft fanatics.

We can smell BS a mile away....


----------



## LaggyMcLagLag (Jun 30, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The thing is you cant Bullshit a Bullshitter, especially on this site.



What?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2007)

LaggyMcLagLag said:


> What?



Whoever wants to bullshit and make up stories will not get away with it 9 out of 10 times here.


----------

